
1957 German Grand Prix - DC-3
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1957_German_Grand_Prix
======
Pulcinella
Notably this was on the Nordschleife, an ~ 23 km track (most modern F1 tracks
are around 5 km). F1 stopped using the Nordschleife portion of the Nurburgring
in 1976 because it’s considered too dangerous and it’s extreme length makes it
difficult to adequately staff all portions of the track and be able to respond
to emergencies quickly.

The Wikipedia mentions that they had F2 cars also racing at the same time.
Again, this is likely due to the Nordschleife‘s length (longer track means you
need more cars for viewers to watch. Otherwise they are stating at an empty
track for most of the time).

------
sawjet
It is unfortunate that we will probably never see a modern Formula 1 car
racing hard at the Nordschleife again.

~~~
DC-3
Did you see the 919 Evo lap? True, it's not an F1 car (although similarly
fast), and it had the circuit to itself, but still...

